# Amazon flex Philadelphia



## Kingderek (Sep 4, 2016)

Any Amazon flex drivers from Philly? I haven't been out there for a while but when I log into the app I see three different ports, Richmond, Langhorne and KoP. I hardly see Richmond anymore and never see 4 hours block. So guess a question is are those 3 hour block same amount of packages as those old 4 hours block with less pay? Also how is everyone doing with flex are you guys making decent pay with the different ports?


----------



## JaneBond462 (Mar 12, 2016)

I haven't driven in a few months, but yes, you get the same amt of pkgs for a 3 hr block as the old 4 hr blocks. I would routinely finish runs in under 3 hours. My guess is that my experience wasn't unique so they cut the block time.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

I work out of the Port Richmond location. The Richmond blocks are there but they go extremely quick. They tend to have some 4 hour blocks at night (1630 and 1700). The mornings are just about all 3 hour blocks. The 3 hour blocks in the morning usually have about 30 to 60 packages and they have been taking the full time to complete give or take 30 mins. The funny thing is that the 4 hour blocks at night are usually about 15-30 packages taking about 60-120mins to complete. It's completely ass backwards there.

I have yet to try the KOP and Langhorne locations yet.


----------



## JaneBond462 (Mar 12, 2016)

The late-day blocks are usually for pkgs unable to be delivered earlier in the day - so likely fewer but covering a greater delivery area. The one time I did a 5-8 shift, the packages covered a much wider area than usual and lots were apt. bldgs. Still couldn't get into them after work . . . I detest apt. deliveries.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

JaneBond462 said:


> The late-day blocks are usually for pkgs unable to be delivered earlier in the day - so likely fewer but covering a greater delivery area. The one time I did a 5-8 shift, the packages covered a much wider area than usual and lots were apt. bldgs. Still couldn't get into them after work . . . I detest apt. deliveries.


The blocks that start at 1630 and 1700 are not redelivers from earlier in the day. Those type of deliveries are usually reserved from the blocks that start at 1800-1900. The 1630 and 1700 are mostly packages that came in during the morning shift at the warehouse. The morning routes are packages that were sorted from the overnight warehouse shift.

Mileage is pretty much comparable between blocks. The morning blocks usually bring you up 95N about 20-35mins while the evenings head down 95S about 30-40mins. However the 4 hour blocks take just about 60-90mins to complete while the 3 hour blocks are taking just about the entire time, give or take 30mins. I'm going off experience delivering for a year now at this warehouse.

Don't get me wrong, I love the 4 hour blocks at night.......I'll ride the wave until they phase them out.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just did a block at the Langhorne warehouse on Friday afternoon (1200-1500). The warehouse is real nice. However, they make you wait until exactly the start time to enter the building. So getting there early is pointless. I most likely won't do another block here. I only had 41 packages which is ok but they bring you over to New Hope and it takes the entire 3 hours to deliver with absolutely no wiggle room or time for returns. The homes are so far spaced out with some people having mile long driveways. I can image in the Fall/Winter nighttime blocks will be horrendous. It's not worth the mileage if you're coming from Philly.


----------



## Ubergirl0811 (Mar 21, 2017)

I tried to sign up for Amazon flex and I'm having trouble, is this no longer available in the philly area?


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I got approved mid December but haven't been able to select a hub, the app keeps telling me there are no openings available.


----------

